# OT - Barney



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Kids grow and start asking you for stuff...

Well, just a couple weeks ago my kid asked me for some Barney's DVD... Much against my will, I had to buy it.

Watching the thing the other day, I realized why everybody makes fun of Barney.

I mean, it's good for the kids, they teach a lot of things and such... But for us parents is just so dumb that it's hilarious. Barney is top notch joke-making materials...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wtf?

Barney poser.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dude, in my house he's known as "San Barney" :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Dude, in my house he's known as "San Barney" :eekster:


I'm starting to worry... My kid knows ALL the dang songs in the DVD... and my wife too!! :yikes:

Do that thing has something to mesmerize you or what?? Sheesh...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Do that thing has something to mesmerize you or what?? Sheesh...


Subliminal messages


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Subliminal messages


On a serious note... it's impressive the amount of crap we get through the TV.

I hadn't noticed it until my kid started repeating brands and products we don't even use at home (let alone teach him the names). He also is wandering around while show is on, but on ads time, he's paying attention.

I tend to rather watch DVD's or something like the History Channel instead, because all the crap on regular channels.

Cable networks are "safer" and the Cartoon Network rather innocuous.... but local channels and others are plain stuffed with subliminal messages.

Seriously, avoid TV ads. No joke. Especially for the kids...

Rito... what the fog do you put in your ads, guys???


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Knolly

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Ventana

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Cane Creek Double Barrel

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles

Red Barn Bicycles


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

so Chad sent you in for subliminal messaging, AM?  :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> so Chad sent you in for subliminal messaging, AM?  :lol:


And he's not the one that bought TWO bikes from him.... yet.

Man, that Barn guy has some serious subliminal crap... Cris got two Ventanas after one call. AM got a full pimped Knolly. Poor TiEndo is a freaking Zombie now...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> And he's not the one that bought TWO bikes from him.... yet.
> 
> Man, that Barn guy has some serious subliminal crap... Cris got two Ventanas after one call. AM got a full pimped Knolly. Poor TiEndo is a freaking Zombie now...


oh come on....I ordered the 2nd bike about 10 days later :lol: :thumbsup:

yeah.. TiE has no cure...he was already in talks with Sherwood this past weekend...seems like a 29er Ventana is the next project (after the one currently in progress arrives  )


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I hate barney. He is a poor role model for children - stupid, silly and grossly overweight.

I like sesame street much better. It contains the same informational value, but is sooo much less annoying and has some humor built in.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Rito... what the fog do you put in your ads, guys???


hahaha... we are taking control over the world


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> hahaha... we are taking control over the world


Seriously... my kid can recognize your brand, guys... Sheesh... you should've warned me.

Now you know... when you have your kid, don't let him watch your ads... 

C-Zero... Agreed. I prefer Sesame Street. BTW... I read an article about Sesame Street that many of the characters in the series should be re-thought and some are not good role models (ie.. the Cookie Monster).


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> I'm starting to worry... My kid knows ALL the dang songs in the DVD... and my wife too!! :yikes:
> 
> Do that thing has something to mesmerize you or what?? Sheesh...


That's your fault! Why don't you simply got one of those CDs that some guys sell at El Metro with Cepillin, Topollillo, Timbiriche, Chabelo, etc, etc.

You would have helped that guy (not really Chabelo or Cepillin since it's pirated stuff). And the best, you would had given your son some classic Mexican stuff and not purple crap from the US.

See to Tacubaya, he made his mind just in time before he went to a psychological crisis and rectified his likes. Now he likes Metro stuff


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp show this to your kid, he will become a role model instantly.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> That's your fault! Why don't you simply got one of those CDs that some guys sell at El Metro with Cepillin, Topollillo, Timbiriche, Chabelo, etc, etc.
> 
> You would have helped that guy (not really Chabelo or Cepillin since it's pirated stuff). And the best, you would had given your son some classic Mexican stuff and not purple crap from the US.
> 
> See to Tacubaya, he made his mind just in time before he went to a psychological crisis and rectified his likes. Now he likes Metro stuff


Been there, done that.... He's got some of the "Classic" crap.

Isn't Cepillin dead anyways???


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp show this to your kid, he will become a role model instantly.


Now I understand why you grew up like that... :lol:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

What else can you do? Teach him all he needs: "Todo es mio" xD


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

very educational :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dr House PWNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS^99999999999999!!!!!111111oneoneone!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dr House PWNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS^99999999999999!!!!!111111oneoneone!


Blackadder pwns....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

zZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz!!!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Mejor un poco más de Lazy Town! xD


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> zZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz!!!


Can you recognize the two guys on the vid I posted??


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Can you recognize the two guys on the vid I posted??


Ehm.... sorry, I was sleeping after watching 545's video... but one of them had a face like that british buffoon that appeared a couple of years ago on TV.

Anyway, 545's video had some good things, like Dai no Daibouken, Astroboy, etc.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Ehm.... sorry, I was sleeping after watching 545's video... but one of them had a face like that british buffoon that appeared a couple of years ago on TV.


Well, Rowan Atkinson (Mr. Bean, the british buffoon) and Hugh Laurie (AKA Dr. House) in one of the best comedies ever. The Black Adder. They're beyond hilarious....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I was never a fan of Mr. Bean, I really dislike it! Dr. House... oh well, he's fine. And the play actually entertains now that I paid attention.

Anyway..... Doggie Houser rocks!!!! Is Dr. House it's evolution? xD


----------

